# Crocheted Pincushions



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Not that long ago, I decided that I was going to get my Sewing Machine out and "RE-learn" how to use it again. It's been a good 20 years since I've used the things, so it's going to take me awhile to get reaquanted and get back into the swing of things. One day, I'm working on a project and I've got my antique pin box out. Now, my cats are like most, they insist on "helping" on everything. Which of course means, that they set you back most days because they are sitting on your stuff, putting their tails in your face, or knocking your stuff over. That day, my cats decided they were going to knock my pin box over a good ten times. I was beyond frusterated, to the point where I packed everthing up and quit for the day! Of course, as I was packing up, I found that there was a hole in my pin box. Now, that really doens't have much to do with my cats knocking my box over a million times, but it doesn't help. It just gave me an excuse to look for another project!

I looked for pin cushions for days. Looking for ones that I liked. Of course there were a lot I liked that were sewing, and I'm still very sewing challenged. So, I stuck with crocheted ones. And I found a few, but I picked two. An Apple and a Flower! They're different, and they suit me. What can I say?










This one is a yummy little Green Apple! Not only can you use it as a Pin Cushion, you could also use it as a great gift to a Favorite Teacher, Decorations or Ornaments. This is made out of 100% Acrylic yarn, and stuffed with Polyester filling. The stem is a Taupe color, the leaf is a Paddy Green and the body of the Apple is made of Honeydew. The Apple is 3.5"x3"x3.5". 










This is an adorable flower Pin Cushion that was orginally from a nice girl named Liselotte from Denmark, who allowed us to use her pattern. It is a very simple "stash buster" project that you can do within an hour, and anyway you please! Let your imagination run wild with this one girls. You're basically making two hexagons, stitching them together, and stuffing it. Then you take two strands of yarn and you wrap around and pull tight, to make the petals, then put the button in the middle. Viola! You have an adorable pin cushion!! 

Which one do you like better? Would you have done something different?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They are both very cute. I like the apple, but would have done it in red---I like em bright, as it makes them easier to find in your pile of sewing.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

You probably have a point Tinker. I guess I just automatically went for green, as they are the ones I eat? IDK. Next time I make one I'll go red!! I don't know what I was thinking, red is my favorite color too LOL.


----------

